# Pacific Seacraft 63' ketch nears completion



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

I love my job!



I just got back from the yard in North Carolina and I am extremely happy with the work that PSC is doing. A couple more months and we should be in the water. That's a boat builder "couple".


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Wow.

I don't know what else to say.

Wow.


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

Stunning!


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks Smacker and Jack. It is going to be a spectacular yacht. We have a powerful team of people all giving it 100%.


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

The interior looks great. I like light colours below when the ports are small. Nice handholds. Secure galley with the sink near the centerline.

Any more shots.


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

Jack:
Yes, I have more photos. I'm kind of persnickety about which photos I post as the boat is not finished. I'll go through them again and see what I can find.


----------



## Caribbeachbum (Feb 23, 2014)

Lovely boat! Is that some vent hood awesomeness over the galley stove?


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes, that is the vent hood I designed over the stove. It vents out through the center cockpit coaming. It's my first vent hood.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Not only is it gorgeous but it looks livable. To many of the recent boats look good ( not great like this one) but I think won't give that level of comfort from form follows function design that this one includes. That's what makes a boat a home and allows secure fun passages.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

bobperry said:


> Yes, that is the vent hood I designed over the stove. It vents out through the center cockpit coaming. It's my first vent hood.


I noticed this as well. So, are the owners foodies? Any other design treasures in the galley you can share with us?

MedSailor


----------



## mrs lubberdink (Dec 26, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## mstern (May 26, 2002)

I love your job too Bob!


----------



## capecodda (Oct 6, 2009)

OK, lets see how many of my favorite things you've included in this design:

Herreshoff interior with raised panels in white.
Dark topsides with round port lights...I didn't even know I liked the port lights till I saw it.
Big overhang aft
White bead-board headliner.
Big substantial port lights on the house
Narrow beam.

Perfection!

Hey Bob, I'll take it the way it is, but can I get a white boot stripe with a taper on it (fat forward), and gold leaf cove. I'm working on a name, will let you know shortly!


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

Med:
Owner is an avid cook and his son is a pro chef. This is the ultimate galley. There will be s.s. sea rails around the counters. The sinks are deep, domestic sized sinks. The stove is a five burner. There is a trash masher across from the stove. Refer is in the aft counter. Freezer is under the pilot berth in the passageway aft.


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

Codda:
We have hull molds. We can start yours in two months.

I'm anxious to see the bootstripes and cove painted also.


----------



## welshwind (Feb 27, 2005)

Very sweet. My wife, who is an avid cook and amazes our dock mates with her culinary treats, would love the galley!


----------



## Skipper Jer (Aug 26, 2008)

Nice boat Bob. We be talking as soon as my lottery numbers hit. But no teak decks.


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

Meme:
Buy more tickets!


----------



## jsaronson (Dec 13, 2011)

Small cockpit for a 63? Set up for a couple to cruise?

Bob, thought you did not like pointy ends on both ends of a boat.


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

Nope, not a small cockpit at all. I think that photo distorts the length and the details of that cockpit. That cockpit, measured at the seat top is 11' 2.5" long. I don't know who would consider that "small". There are six guys in the cockpit in that photo including the photographer and there is room for more. Don't forget this boat has* two* cockpits. There is a center cockpit and an aft cockpit. If you combine the seat top lengths of both cockpits you get just over 18'. Not small.


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

Ronsn: Here is a rendering that shows the two cockpits and gives a more accurate idea of the cockpit sizes. It's obsolete in some details but the basic layout of the deck is unchanged.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

bobperry said:


> Med:
> Owner is an avid cook and his son is a pro chef. This is the ultimate galley. There will be s.s. sea rails around the counters. The sinks are deep, domestic sized sinks. The stove is a five burner. There is a trash masher across from the stove. Refer is in the aft counter. Freezer is under the pilot berth in the passageway aft.


I'm no designer, but I'm not sure I like the wheel. Perhaps it'll look good with a few coats of varnish, but I'm just not seeing it. 

MedSailor


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

Med:
It was a cost cutting decision!
We'll slap some paint on it and it'll be fine.

This deck rendering is more current. The main change we made after this was the scuttle hatch for the center cockpit. We are moving the hand rails from the top of the PH down to where the eyebrow ids now on the ph. So there will be no teak eyebrow there just beautiful s.s. hand rails that will curve around the forward corners and end just past the tangent.


----------



## jorgenl (Aug 14, 2006)

Bob,

Forgive my ignorance - but what is that "thing" on the transom?


----------



## capecodda (Oct 6, 2009)

Bob,

I'm keeping the teak eyebrow and loosing the butterfly hatch on mine. Glad you kept the molds


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

Codda:
It's your custom boat and you can have it just the way you want it. But hold off on the eyebrow detail until you see what I am doing there. It's genius!

Jorgen:

That "thing" is a hinged section of the transom including the deck, coaming and helm seat that all flops down to make a boarding platform. When it i in the "up" position all you see ate two small hinge plates protruding from the transom face. Maybe this old rendering describes it better.


----------



## jvlassak (Oct 1, 2009)

bobperry said:


> I love my job!
> 
> 
> 
> I just got back from the yard in North Carolina and I am extremely happy with the work that PSC is doing. A couple more months and we should be in the water. That's a boat builder "couple".


She's stunning - a beautiful design well executed.


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

Owner is an avid cook and his son is a pro chef. I put my galley designing skills to the test. The sea rails will be s.s.


----------



## Stumble (Feb 2, 2012)

Bob,

With those surfaces how are you going to use a come-a-long to pull to origami steel into shape? 


On another note... She is absolutely beautiful I am not generally a fan of long overhangs, but the stern is incredibly pretty.


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

Stumby:
The overhangs aren't really that long but the owner's wife was adamant that she wanted graceful lines and we tried several approached before resting on this treatment. I'm big on pretty bums. I gave this one a hint of reverse at the bottom and a bit of tumblehome at the top. I roll;ed the upper corner into the sheer. I used all my tricks.

The owner and I played with one profile with a dead plumb stem. He showed it to his wife and said to me the next day, "She could not have disliked it more!" Oh.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

bobperry said:


> Owner is an avid cook and his son is a pro chef. I put my galley designing skills to the test. The sea rails will be s.s.


Is the vertical space next to the stove for storage of plastic cutting boards?

MedSailor


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

Med:
Cookie trays and cutting board, dirty magazines, you know, skinny stuff.
Little lockers up and to the the left of that are spice shelves. Vent hood vents out the center cockpit coaming.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

Bob,

That is a lovely piece of work. 

Jeff


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

Magnificent, Bob...

However, why am I not surprised?


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

Damn.
Hot damn!

I've got Jeff and Jon impressed. I might as well go shoot myself.
Go out while you are on top they say.

Many sincere thanks guys. 

I'd have a big head but I am cooking Kung Pao Chicken for the very first time and cooking, like golf, can bring out the modest in a man.

I will say this, my sauce smells amazing.


----------



## Skipper Jer (Aug 26, 2008)

With the commission on this boat Bob I would think you could order out.


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm way too good a cook to order out.
My mouth is still burning.
Perfect!


----------



## single2coil (Apr 12, 2014)

One of the most elegant vessels I have seen. It is about Design, eye appeal and what the forms brings as a gift. Hats off to Bob P. and his craftsmen and women.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

bobperry said:


> I'm way too good a cook to order out.
> My mouth is still burning.
> Perfect!


Pain! Sweet endorphin-laden pain! Oh how I love spicy food. In India once my Indian friend insulted the cook's family to try and get them to feed me a meal so spicy that I wouldn't be able to eat it.

The result would melt through a stack of space shuttle tiles. I ate it. I saw God. My spirit animal came. It was awesome.

Ummmm... spicy. Bob if I do ever get this boat fixed and sail to your mooring for dinner i will request something spicy...

MedSailor


----------



## Rhapsody-NS27 (Apr 8, 2012)

She's a beauty. Easy to see why you love your job.

Fine ship you have there, Bob. Certainly a masterpiece.


----------



## jsaronson (Dec 13, 2011)

She is gorgeous! Its good to see the PS yard is keepng busy too!


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks Ronson.
Yes, the yard is hopping with a line up of older boats being "restored" for loving owners. I think they have a waiting list if you want your boat refurbished. Bill Crealock would be very happy to see his old designs being made shiny again.


----------



## welshwind (Feb 27, 2005)

I have a question about the cabins after looking at the drawings on your website? Are the owners planning to be in the forward cabin with the v-berth? Sleeping feet forward? At the age of 60, one of the reasons my wife and I got a larger boat was so that our sleeping position was feet towards center as opposed to feet outward as on our old boat. Thus, doing away with the gymnastics required to get out of the berth and to the head for those mid-night runs that get more frequent as one gets older.

Just curious if I understand the drawings correctly and, if so, what the thinking was.

Thanks.


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

Welsh:
To begin with my client and his wife are quite young and fit. The wife is exceptionally fit. Take a look at this layout. This is the current layout. Owner and wife will sleep aft. That was always the plan. There is a generous quarter berth to starboard and a generous double quarter berth to port. They will have sleeping options.


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

bobperry said:


> A couple more months and we should be in the water. That's a boat builder "couple".


I guess I was mislead by Cruising World's Annapolis Boat Show page that shows Bob's PSC 61/63 under the "New Boat Showcase" heading. I was looking forward to seeing this boat at the show. Bummer!

In any case, she's looking gorgeous Bob!


----------



## welshwind (Feb 27, 2005)

Ah ... That makes sense. As the aft berths were labeled single berths in the original drawings, I just assumed the owners would be forward. And since you indicated the owner's son was a professional chef, I thought the owner was likely closer to my age. Ah, to be younger and have this kind of money 

I like the change to the forward cabin. It is a beautiful boat.


----------



## Sabreman (Sep 23, 2006)

So I'm confused. I saw the mockup of the steering wheel but what purpose does it serve? I didn't see a rudder on the photo. The things clients will eliminate to save a few bucks........ :laugher

Stunning vessel.


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

Sabre:
What purpose does a mock up serve?
It serves the purpose as a mock up.

Put the pointy hat on and go sit in the corner.


----------



## mstern (May 26, 2002)

Yes, it is a very a nice boat, but that wheel is extraordinary. 
Bob, I would like to order one of those wheels. Please put me on the wait list.


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

Mstern:
No problem.
Would you like the .25", .5" or how about you go all the way with the .75" pw model?
Solid birch or regular marine ply? We could do one in Bruynzeel but that would be extra.


----------



## Skipper Jer (Aug 26, 2008)

bobperry said:


> Mstern:
> No problem.
> Would you like the .25", .5" or how about you go all the way with the .75" pw model?
> Solid birch or regular marine ply? We could do one in Bruynzeel but that would be extra.


I want mine in particle board, fits the budget , you know.


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

No problem. We can glue some nice formica to it and give it a finished look.


----------



## Sabreman (Sep 23, 2006)

> Sabre:
> What purpose does a mock up serve?
> It serves the purpose as a mock up.
> 
> Put the pointy hat on and go sit in the corner.


Bad joke. There was a wheel but nothing for it to control. Now everyone knows why I didn't get many dates in High School.


----------



## cheoah (Jul 5, 2011)

When you're good, it's hard to hide. The yard seems to have done a great job putting your plans into play, she's really nice. I would love to be in a fresh breeze in that center cockpit. Is that yard staff or subs?

I may very well have PS at least do a wheel to tiller conversion on my 34. The wheel is the one thing I really don't like about my boat, but otherwise it is so well built and preserved by the PO that it should serve us for many years. It makes sense to refit these boats when cared for, there's just no water intrusion anywhere, pacific sea craft did a great job. I really do,dream about the day when I can sail it with a tiller. Very nice helm. 

Thanks for posting, it's an awesome boat. I hope they sail the heck out of it. 


Sent from my iSomething using Tapatalk
Please forgive typos and commas


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

Cheoah:
I'm a tiller guy. We have a tiller on the 62' FRANCIS LEE and everyone loves it. Wheels are for....probably should not say that in this PC world.


----------



## mstern (May 26, 2002)

bobperry said:


> Mstern:
> No problem.
> Would you like the .25", .5" or how about you go all the way with the .75" pw model?
> Solid birch or regular marine ply? We could do one in Bruynzeel but that would be extra.


Seeing as how my boat has a tiller, I'm thinking the .25 would be fine.


----------



## IStream (Dec 15, 2013)

bobperry said:


> Cheoah:
> I'm a tiller guy. We have a tiller on the 62' FRANCIS LEE and everyone loves it. Wheels are for....probably should not say that in this PC world.


Wheels are for people who like wheels...


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

"Wheels are for people who like wheels..."

That's what I was going to say but I didn't want to offend any tiller people.


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

Bob, 
Beautiful. Just beautiful.

Since the devil, and the enjoyment, is always in the details. Can you tell us about some of the details that may not be obvious from the photos here?


BTW, I was looking through your site and Quail is the boat that I'd love to take out for a sail. For me she presses all the right buttons...

Your job definitely does not suck! 
Jim


----------



## Rhapsody-NS27 (Apr 8, 2012)

bobperry said:


> "Wheels are for people who like wheels..."
> 
> That's what I was going to say but I didn't want to offend any tiller people.


No offense here. I love my tiller 

I like that PSC, it seems to have a nice older look to it, until you get below the waterline. lol

While I like older / traditional looking boats more, I do like how this one turned out.


----------



## rmw2007 (Feb 7, 2012)

that is an amazing yacht, congradulations
Ross


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

Jim:
Don't think I would know where to start explaining all the details. I put them in my drawings. That's the way I "talk". The main challenge on the deck was how to split sail handling functions between the two cockpits. I think we have conquered that now. The other big challenge was laying out all the deck structures so that the deck and both cockpits were ergonomically functional. I'm pretty good at that. I've had practice in that area. The challenge with the rig was getting sufficient sail area to drive the boat well while dealing with a bridge clearance issue. Did that with the sprit and the big mizzen. Aesthetically everything was a challenge but I just drew on my many years of admiring handsome boats and I used the tricks the great designers used to come up with what today looks like a unique yet "classically" style boat.

Kind of hard to take such a complex process and distill it down to a few words. I'll try harder when I do my blog entry on the boat. I'll use your question to organize my thoughts and work out the text while I walk my dogs. I think three or four dog walks will suffice.


----------



## bob77903 (Nov 10, 2008)

Bob,
An absolutely beautiful design. I'll keep looking for the winning lotto ticket too. Just wondering your thoughts on the modern bow, and the Rhodes type stern....unique in my eye.


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

Bob:
Thanks for the kind words.

Initially we experimented with over a dozen end/overhang treatments. But the owner's wife wanted something "graceful" so we ended up adding some overhang to give the boat a more classic look. In doing this the LOA went from 49' to 63'. There was a lot of preliminary design work involved to evolve the boat to what you see now.

Thanks Ross.


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Nothing really thoughtful to say, Bob, except that she looks great, and that I am looking forward to seeing/reading more about her.


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Oh.. maybe I have something...

I like both tillers and wheels..


I am particularly happy with the rack-and-pinion Whitlock wheel on my present boat.. It is a nice match with my counterbalanced rudder, and I still get decent rudder feedback..

I need to get rid of the wheel pilot, though, because it messes up how it feels somewhat.


----------



## CarbonSink62 (Sep 29, 2011)

That's a beautiful design, Bob.

Ken


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks guys.


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Would love to see a video walk-through some time, if the owners wouldn't mind. She's really sharp, and it's always neat/interesting to see the little things that set boats like this apart. 

To be clear, calling them "little things" doesn't mean they aren't important/valuable - quite the contrary. It's usually the little things that increase the cost, but also increase the value, like a 5-burner stove and a vent hood.


----------



## flandria (Jul 31, 2012)

I may have missed this in all the posts:

I notice winches at both cockpits.This puzzles me. Can you educate, Bob? How, and how small a crew can comfortably sail this goddess?


----------



## flandria (Jul 31, 2012)

Does "split sail handling" then require someone on hand in both cockpits?


----------



## flandria (Jul 31, 2012)

Looking at the interior layout, it would appear that there is no companion way from the aft cockit... Is that so? Does this require moving aft on deck to the cockpit from the centre one, in all weather, or am I misreading the plan?

Just enjoying it all and the way you have fun sharing with us!


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

Jimgo:
I think that video should wait until the boat is finished.

flandria.
I am pretty sure I posted the deck plan somewhere on this thread. Flying sails will be handled from the center cockpit. Working sails will be handled from the aft cockpit. So basic sailing is all aft cockpit oriented. When you have a full crew or some extra energy you can give the helm to the auto pilot and go forward and hoist chute and mizz staysail. Winches are electric.


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

flandria:
No, that is not correct. There is a door out of the owner;'s cabin opening to the aft cockpit.
I can't see doing the layout without two companionways. Maybe this rendering will show it more clearly. It really does not show well on the plan view drawing.


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

flandria:
This is not a Catalina 27. This is a big boat with all the gadgets including an auto pilot. By virtue of its size things will not happen quickly and with proper seamanship and sequencing sailing handling chores can be accomplished by a skilled crew of two. This is not a boat for beginners. As I have said, if it's mom and pop out for an afternoon all the sheets can be handled from the aft cockpit. If you are out with the boys and you want some fun you can raise the flying sails from the cc. If it's breezy and you want to lope along would can sail with Jib and mizzzen. Leading all lines to the aft cockpit is physically impossible on a boat like this and a very bad idea. Like any big, complex boat this boat will require well honed sailing skills to be operated safely. Main and mizzen are on in boom, electric furlers.


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

I'll tell you what I will do. As soon as I can access my photobucket (it's down now) I will post the deck plan again and walk you through the deck layout line by line.

Why? Because I am such a damn nice guy.


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

OK mates, here we go. Sit up straight. Spit your gum out and pay attention:

Mainsheet is a standard German system (Google it). In short it is a double ended system leading aft p&s from the gooseneck to the two powered winches forward in the aft cockpit. You can adjust the mainsheet from either side.

Jib sheets are normal and lead to the middle powered winch in the aft cockpit.

Main halyard is lead to cc port powered winch.

Mizzen hal is on the mast or can be lead through a stand up block up to the starboard powered winch in the cc.

Staysail hal is lead to starboard winch in CC Keep in mind that line clutches are used throughout the layout for maximum versatility of optional line runs. In short winches may do more than one function through the use of a clutch or clutches.

Main trav controls are 4: 1 and cane be lead through re-direct sheaves to winches on both sides of the cc or operated manually.

Spin hals are on the mast.

Spin sheets are lead forward to cc winches.

Miz staysail sheet lead forward to cc winches. Keep in mind that of course not all lines will be needed at the same time.

Mizzen sheet is lead to aft most aft cockpit winch.

Asym chute tack line is lead to port cc winch.

Sym chute foreguy is lead to starboard cc winch.

Storm trisail hal is lead to stbd cc winch.

I have probably missed something but that's as good as you are going to get. Wee have worked very hard to prioritize and sequence the sail handling functions so that every eventuality has been covered. You can make out some of the line runs on this drawing but we did a special drawing just to identify all the line runs. This drawing is more for calling out all the different pieces of hardware and locating them.


----------



## CS Cruiser (Dec 5, 2011)

Are those "new found metals" port openings.
Gorgeous yacht!!!


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

CS:
Yes, all Newfound Metals portlights. Shiny and heavy.
Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## flandria (Jul 31, 2012)

Whoa... thanks for the info, Bob...

Just in case it goes unmentioned, I think all of us very much appreciate not just your enthusiasm but your sharing. 

I did look at the deck plan you posted, and now understand that there is no specific need for an aft companionway. But, if the sailing does get rough, better have your jack lines in place and in use to go below!

Thanks


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

flandria:
No, no, no!
You sound like a very nice gentleman but you are mis-reading this. And many thanks for the kind words.

*There IS and companionway forward from the aft cockpit.*

Look at this photo of the guys gathered in the aft cockpit. See that door into the aft cabin? Look again, it's very easy to spot. I would not dream of not having a companionway into the aft cabin from the aft cockpit. It makes the boat "work". We don't need no stinkin' jacklines. We justy waljk through the boat like civilized guys.


----------



## mr_f (Oct 29, 2011)

bobperry said:


> OK mates, here we go. Sit up straight. Spit your gum out and pay attention:
> 
> Mainsheet is a standard German system (Google it). In short it is a double ended system leading aft p&s from the gooseneck to the two powered winches forward in the aft cockpit. You can adjust the mainsheet from either side.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this Bob. I was very curious how all of this works.


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Bob, a walk-through once she's finished is fine; I wasn't in a hurry! And I also understand COMPLETELY if the owners don't want that. Just thought I'd put in the request (since you're in such a generous mood today). Thanks for all the pics and details, too!


----------



## Group9 (Oct 3, 2010)

That's a beautiful boat. I wish I could write the check for one.


----------



## flandria (Jul 31, 2012)

Bob, 

Misperception corrected. No companion way aft was too weird to be true, anyway.


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

flandria:
Not so fast there.
The famous Rhodes design THUNDERHEAD had an aft ph very much like CATARI's. In fact that's where the inspiration for the ph shape came from. THUNDERHEAD did not have an aft companionway.


----------



## midnightsailor (May 23, 2003)

I was going to mention that Rhodes design but you beat me to it ! If I'm not mistaken , wasn't there another Rhodes boat that also didn't have a aft companionway but a lovely doghouse over the rear cockpit....Hother seems to ring a bell ,but this old brain has got so much useless knowledge tumbling around inside I often mix it it all up, or perhaps its the same boat with different names? Now to your lovely vessel.
Fabulous! Being a boatbulider I can appreciate what has gone into turning out this wonderful yacht. Now I do really like the vent treatment under the locker doors in the galley.... and one question if you can divulge, what was used for the beadboard ovehead? I'm guessing a fiberglass panel copy of beadboard, if so was it made by PSC or is it available premade?, Rick


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes HOTHER is one of my all time favorite boats. Some day I might be that good.


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

Perhaps you are curious as to where the name came from.


----------



## rbrasi (Mar 21, 2011)

Hey, Bob- I notice in the rendering that the lifeline stanchions are mounted, at an angle, to the bulwarks. Is this to create deck space, or aesthetics? Is there a strength compromise by mounting them that way? 
Wait- upon closer inspection it appears that the bulwarks have outcroppings molded so that the stanchions are stepped level. Am I seeing that right? How easy is that to bed?


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

Rasi:
Stanchion bases are all custom fabrications with a solid s.s. bar bail in each base. They are works of art. Stanchions are vertical. In that each base is designed for the bulwark angle at that point no extra shimming is required. Steve, the metal guy at PSC is as good as you will ever find. His work is amazing. If we can think of it he can build it. If we can't think of it then Steve can.

How hard are they to bed? I don't know. I draw. I don't bed.


----------



## midnightsailor (May 23, 2003)

rbrasi said:


> Hey, Bob- I notice in the rendering that the lifeline stanchions are mounted, at an angle, to the bulwarks. Is this to create deck space, or aesthetics? Is there a strength compromise by mounting them that way?
> Wait- upon closer inspection it appears that the bulwarks have outcroppings molded so that the stanchions are stepped level. Am I seeing that right? How easy is that to bed?


Oh, probably no harder than your wife was
Couldnt resist, 
actually checked your profile, if thats a picture of you and your wife and girl, you are a lucky guy !


----------



## midnightsailor (May 23, 2003)

bobperry said:


> Perhaps you are curious as to where the name came from.


I don't get it, what am I missing ? How does 'Dominic Chianese - 'Core 'N Grato 
rendition explain HOTHER ?


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

Midnight:
Let me help you here .
Core 'Ngrata is most commonly known as CATARI or CATARI,CATARI in the tradition of opera arias being named after their first line. CATARI is the name of the PSC ketch. It has zero to do with HOTHER. Core 'Ngrata is not an operatic aria. It's just a song. But I think the naming tradition just carries over. I'll have to call my Grandpa, Angelo Dante Giuseppe Nanelli. It will be long distance.

Me? Lucky? I suppose I am. Maybe you should read the Spike section. But today I look at my wonderful grandchildren and I think, to myself, "you are lucky Bob".
My wife, Jill, is a peach and one of the toughest sailors I have ever sailed with.


----------



## midnightsailor (May 23, 2003)

bobperry said:


> Midnight:
> Let me help you here .
> Core 'Ngrata is most commonly known as CATARI or CATARI,CATARI in the tradition of opera arias being named after their first line. CATARI is the name of the PSC ketch. It has zero to do with HOTHER. Core 'Ngrata is not an operatic aria. It's just a song. But I think the naming tradition just carries over. I'll have to call my Grandpa, Angelo Dante Giuseppe Nanelli. It will be long distance.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bob for clarifying that for me . I didn't know the PSC ketch was named CATARI, I thought you were referring to my bringing up HOTHER. 
Sounds like what you have is luck brought on by good old hard work, talent and decency. Thanks for sharing and bring us such wonderous sea craft.


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

Midnight:
"decency" Thanks for that. It's not a word I hear very often. But I like it.

I'm always here to try and answer your questions. I'll strive to live up to "decent".


----------

